
Robin. The smarter smartphone. – Nextbit - shade23
https://www.nextbit.com/
======
jeffreyfox
I've been waiting for something like this, the question is how well does it
work? Apple's saving of my old photos to iCloud is actually somewhat annoying
– I've become used to being able to quickly browse through my old collections
at will. What's worse, the times I have enough downtime to go back through old
photos and videos are when I'm on a plane etc. without internet access. Local
storage is cheap, I still think I want almost everything local until bandwidth
and availability of internet are 10x better than they are today worldwide.

~~~
stephenr
So tell photos to keep all photos on your device?

------
aceperry
Looks like a phone with specs close to today's flagship phones. "Ready to
hack" is a great selling point, and something that I would like. It's probably
more of a competitor to the Nexus line than all of the other phones. This is
more like an example of what Google's Project Ara was trying to foster,
without the funky hardware. I always thought Project Ara was much more suited
for other kinds of devices than phones, and some of my friends were using them
for other projects.

